# siempre que + subjuntivo



## Sefora112

bonjour à tous
comment comprennez-vous la phrase suivante? 

Hicimos una última cosa de la que siempre que la hemos recordado nos hemos alegrado
Nous fîmes une dernière chose que nous avions toujours voulu faire (??) ou 
Nous fîmes une dernière chose à laquelle on repense à chaque fois avec réjouissance

Il s'agit d'un homme qui évoque un souvenir...


----------



## josepbadalona

Hicimos una última cosa
nous avons fait une dernière chose
 de la que nos hemos alegrado = dont nous nous sommes réjouis
siempre que la hemos recordado = chaque fois que nous nous en sommes souvenus


----------



## Sefora112

merci beaucoup,

cependant si je mets touy les éléments de tes propositions à la suite les uns des autres ça n'est pas très fluide. Alors est-ce que ma proposition garde bien le sens?

*Nous fîmes une dernière chose à laquelle nous repensons à chaque fois avec réjouissance*


----------



## josepbadalona

je dirais = qui nous remplit de joie chaque fois que nous y repensons


----------



## Sefora112

merci beaucoup !! C'est parfait


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra traducción posible.
Nous fîmes/avons fait une dernière chose dont nous nous souvenons avec plaisir à chaque fois que nous y reponsons.


----------



## Crumpet82

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'aider a traduire l'expression suivante: "siempre que resulte posible".

La phrase est la suivante: 
"Por tanto, toda instalación deberá respetar el principio de proporcionalidad, lo que en definitiva supone, siempre que resulte posible, adoptar otros medios menos intrusivos..."

 Merci beaucoup


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi je dirais: à condition que cela soit possible


----------



## Crumpet82

cela me convient.
merci beaucoup


----------



## grandluc

"dans la mesure du possible" "à chaque fois que cela sera possible"


----------



## creteva

Hola, 
la frase es: su comision es del 10% siempre que no hay ningun descuento.

Votre comission est du 10%, pourvu que....

es que no me aclaro...

gracias


----------



## grandluc

Votre commission est de 10%, à moins qu'il ait y une quelconque retenue.


----------



## Carl25

grandluc said:


> Votre comission est de 10%, à moins qu'il y une quelconque retenue.


 
Votre commission est de 10%, à moins qu'il y ait une quelconque retenue.


----------



## GOMINOLA

Bonjour!

J'ai ce texte à traduire:

" A partir de ahora, les agradeceríamos que nos contactaran enseguida siempre que les surja un caso similar antes de hacer ninguna modificación, para intentar resolver el problema o darles autorización para hacer una modificación. Si no se sigue este procedimiento las próximas veces, no aceptaremos ningún tipo de cargo"

Ma tentative:

"Desórmais, nous vous prions de nous contacter tout de suite chaque fois qu'il vous survienne un cas similaire avant de faire n'importe quelle modification, pour essayer de résoudre le problème ou vous donner une autorisation  pour faire une modification. Si on ne suit pas cette procédure les prochaines fois, on n'acceptera aucune sorte de débit"

Pouvez-vous me dire si c'est correct et s'il *** regla 5 Paquita (mod)

Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "*Desórmais*, nous vous prions de nous contacter tout de suite chaque fois qu'il *vous* survienne un cas similaire avant de faire n'importe quelle modification, pour essayer de résoudre le problème ou vous donner _une_ autorisation pour faire une modification. Si on ne suit pas cette procédure les prochaines fois, on n'acceptera aucune sorte de débit"


Hola:
Diría: "s'il se représentait un cas similaire"/s'il se présentait de nouveau un cas similaire".

Además, habría que revisar otras expresiones del texto.


----------



## Nanon

También "si cela / si ce cas venait à se reproduire"...
PD - D*é*sormais. La o no lleva acento agudo. Para el resto creo que tendrías que abrir otros hilos.


----------



## GOMINOLA

Merci bien!


----------



## ANURRI18

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
"Utilice el modo de menor potencia siempre que sea posible"

Utilisez en mode faible puissance dans la mesure du possible

¿Les parece adecuada esta traducción en francés?

muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

À défaut de contexte, je dirais que oui, c'est correct.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ANURRI18

Voilà la contexte:

Consejos de uso medioambiental (de una cafetera)
Utilice el modo de menor potencia siempre que sea posible. Consumirá menos energía, evitando emitir a la atmósfera CO2, principal responsable del calentamiento del Planeta.


----------



## Tina.Irun

ANURRI18 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> 
> 
> 
> "Utilice el modo de menor potencia siempre que sea posible" Utilisez en mode faible puissance dans la mesure du possible
> ¿Les parece adecuada esta traducción en francés?


Hola:
Al ser el modo de uso, lo dejaría en:  "*si possible*, utilise*r* en mode ....", como en este ejemplo:


> Si possible, protéger le réducteur des rayons du soleil ... Siempre que sea posible, proteger el reductor contra los rayos del sol...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas, Tina, que "si possible" soit idéal ici, ça donnerait l'impression que ce n'est pas évident à faire. J'aimerais mieux : *Chaque fois que possible*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## meedherrero

Hola,

no se cómo traducir "_*siempre que se acrediten*_" ici:

El padre sufragará la mitad de todos los gastos extraordinarios:
dentista, consultas médicas , actividades extraescolares, [...] y todos aquellos que sin ser enumerados en esta lista se produzcan en la vida de su hija, no considerados ordinarios, siempre que se acrediten suficientemente [...].

je pensais à "*pourvu qu´ils soient justifiés*"

merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí, creo que aquí equivale a "qu'ils se justifient..."


----------



## Petit Robert

*siempre que resulte posible

Bonjour!

Je suis assez d'accord avec la réponse de GilbertAndré, je veux juste donner à connaître l'expression, autant que possible, qui n'est pas une proposition pour changer celle de GilbertAndré.

Bonne journée! 
*


----------



## Lobalùz

*  Nueva pregunta* ​
Bonjour, 

J'ai du mal à comprendre cet extrait d'un article d'El Pais :

_Más presión: Europa y el FMI no liberarán el quinto tramo, que asciende a 12.000 millones de euros, hasta mediados de julio, y eso siempre que el primer ministro, Yorgos Papandreu, saque adelante su moción de confianza y el Parlamento apruebe los planes de austeridad impuestos por Europa y el Fondo._

D'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil de discussion siempre que + subj = à chaque fois que ; mais ça ne me semble pas avoir de sens dans ce contexte. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer sur le sens de cette phrase ?

Et au passage, je ne comprends pas ce qu'est "el quinto tramo" non plus.

Merci ! Muchas gracias !


----------



## Paquita

Je crois qu'il y a dans ce fil un télescopage entre divers "siempre que"...
Siempre que + indicatif = chaque fois que (posts 1 à 6)
siempre que + subjonctif = pourvu que , à condition que
siempre que sea posible = chaque fois que ce sera possible (le subjonctif a ici valeur de futur...)

Dans ton texte, le 5ème "tronçon" (volet ?) de l'aide du FMI sera accordé à la Grèce si et seulement si...


----------



## Lobalùz

D'accord ! Merci beaucoup pour ce post qui éclaircit toute la question du siempre que.


----------



## Petit Robert

Bonjour;

Je suis d'accord avec la réponse claire de Paquit& en ce qui concerne le premier aspect de la question: siempre que. Quant au second il s'agit de *la cinquième tranche* du versement.....

Bonne journée


----------

